# PCGH-Budget-PC 6Core-Edition: Ryzen 5 2600 + MSI Radeon RX 580 ARMOR 8G OC [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Budget-PC 6Core-Edition: Ryzen 5 2600 + MSI Radeon RX 580 ARMOR 8G OC [Werbung]*

						Der PCGH-Budget-PC ist der günstigste PCGH-PC, den die Redakteure der Zeitschrift PC Games Hardware konfiguriert haben. Dennoch ist der PC dank dem AMD Ryzen 5 2600 und der Radeon RX 580 für PC-Spieler geeignet.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Budget-PC 6Core-Edition: Ryzen 5 2600 + MSI Radeon RX 580 ARMOR 8G OC [Werbung]*


----------



## Cracky (4. Dezember 2018)

Das ist doch "mein" PC! 

OK ich habe ein x370 Brett, 2600x und rx570 8gb verwendet. Aber am Ende waren es dann doch nur 850,- € 

Wegen mir fühlt sich die Maschine 100€ zu teuer an.

Klar dass der Händler Montagearbeit und Gewährleistung geben muss.

Greetz


----------



## bastian123f (4. Dezember 2018)

Die Konfig schaut recht gut aus 

Ich hätte aber lieber zur MX500 250GB SSD gegriffen. Da sind die Werte noch leicht besser.
Evtl auch noch ein Straight Power 11 Netzteil. Aber sonst schaut es gut aus.

Auch die Lautstärke des PCs sollte sich noch in Grenzen halten. Die AMD Boxed Lüfter sind ja ziemlich gut.

Richtig gut ist auch mal ein anderes Gehäuse 
Mit dem Alternate OEM konnte ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden.


----------



## XXTREME (4. Dezember 2018)

Um 899€ wäre es ein Top Angebot. Endlich ist das absolut gammelige "Alternate" Gehäuse Vergangenheit . Der PC ist fast eine Empfehlung an "nicht-selbst-Bauer" wert....fast . Für 1049€ erwarte ich allerdings dann zumindest eine RX590.

Zitat->* "doch nun sind wir der Meinung, dass sich mit solch einem PC gut zocken lässt."

*Lächerliche Aussage . Schon immer liess sich mit einem ~1000€ PC sehr gut zocken.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2018)

Hm. Ich habe mal in fünf Minuten etwas zusammengeklickt, was sicherlich noch Raum für Optimierungen lässt, und komme beim selben Preis auf eine bessere und flexiblere Ausstattung.

Insbesondere die SSD scheint mir auch für ein Budget-System mit 250 GByte etwas knapp bemessen, wenn man noch das eine oder andere Spiel (die ja derzeit bei durchschnittlich 50 GByte pro Titel liegen) drauf installieren möchte. Auch ein Datengrab darf in Zeiten von HD-Content mindestens 2 TByte aufweisen.

Wer mit der Speichermenge des PCGH-Budget-PC auskommt, spart noch mal rund 50 Euro. Wer noch eine Windows-Lizenz aus seinem alten Rechner herumliegen hat, kann noch knapp 100 Euro vom Preis abziehen, wer selbst zusammenbaut weitere 100 Euro.

Bereits 100 gesparte Euro könnte man in eine spürbar stärkere Grafikkarte investieren, wenn man insgesamt 1000 Euro ausgeben möchte.


----------



## Ghostshield (4. Dezember 2018)

Das netzteil ist mal unter aller sau... 400W?
Das teil lauft schon am limit, da kann man gleich ein neues dazu kaufen


----------



## EyRaptor (4. Dezember 2018)

Ghostshield schrieb:


> Das netzteil ist mal unter aller sau... 400W?
> Das teil lauft schon am limit, da kann man gleich ein neues dazu kaufen



Sehe wirklich kein Problem bei dem Netzteil.
Das wurde hier im Forum schon gefühlt ewig für Budget Builds mit rx 4/580 GPUs empfohlen.
Im worstcase mit CPU und GPU Last könnte man über 300W kommen, also hat es noch mehr als genug Luft.


----------



## bastian123f (5. Dezember 2018)

Ghostshield schrieb:


> Das netzteil ist mal unter aller sau... 400W?
> Das teil lauft schon am limit, da kann man gleich ein neues dazu kaufen



Ernsthaft?

Selbst wenn ich mal die Komponenten in den bequiet! Netzteilrechner reinkloppe, dann kommen nur 350 Watt (87 Watt Auslastung) maximal raus. Und da habe ich sogar angekreuzt, dass übertaktet wird. Ohne Übertakten kommt ca 310 Watt (77% Auslastung)  raus. 

Somit ist das Netzteil eigentlich optimal gewählt. Auch die Auslastungen liegen im grünen Bereich. 

Vielleicht mal besser informieren, was die Karten wirklich ziehen. Außer in synthetischen Benches zieht der Rechner nicht so viel.


----------



## XXTREME (16. Dezember 2018)

Ghostshield schrieb:


> Das netzteil ist mal unter aller sau... 400W?
> Das teil lauft schon am limit, da kann man gleich ein neues dazu kaufen



Dumm . Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen .

@Top

Ein "Budget PC" ist für mich auch was anderes aber kein 1000€ Gerät . Bis zu 600€...sowas nenne ich Budget-PC.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Dezember 2018)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Ein "Budget PC" ist für mich auch was anderes aber kein 1000€ Gerät . Bis zu 600€...sowas nenne ich Budget-PC.



Das ist mit recht ähnlichen Kernkomponenten sogar zu schaffen, wenn man selbst zusammenbaut, statt der RX 580 eine RX 570 wählt (so groß ist der Unterschied nicht), beim Gehäuse auf Sperenzchen verzichtet, eine Windows-Lizenz noch herumliegen hat und auf Händlergewährleistung verzichten kann.


----------



## XD-User (20. Januar 2019)

Würde ich in der Form auch vielen Freunden empfehlen, wenn natürlich selbst zusammengebaut 
Zeigt mal ne schöne AMD Präsenz in den PCGH Builds, finde ich gut!


----------



## Ghostshield (20. Januar 2019)

Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Windows 10 pro kann man für 7€ kaufen die im Warenkorb ist nur ein Platzhalter.


----------



## hanfi104 (20. Januar 2019)

Ghostshield schrieb:


> Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Windows 10 pro kann man für 7€ kaufen die im Warenkorb ist nur ein Platzhalter.



Solange nicht später auf riesige GPUs aufgerüstet werden sollte, ist das Netzteil unnötig groß. Ich nutze ein BQ SP11 550 mit einer 1080TI und 3.8 GHz R7 1700 - ez
Als Board würd ich auch ein günstigeres nehmen
ASRock B450M Pro4 ab €'*'72,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 

Die AiO ist mir neu, ziemlich cool und auch preiswert


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. Januar 2019)

Geht zwar nicht um den "Budget PC", aber bei den X-Mas-PCs fehlt eine "0". Zumindest ist mir ne "RTX 270" nicht bekannt


----------



## plusminus (24. März 2019)

Habe die angegebene Hardware in den Mindfactory Warenkorb gelegt und komme auf 663,43- Euro   

Wenn man bedenkt das Alternate die  Hardware noch eine ganze Ecke günstiger einkauft , dürften sie ca. 500,- Euro an dem AMD Budget Rechner Verdienen 

Ziemlich viel Geld für einen AMD PC


----------



## KrHome (24. März 2019)

Diese Komponenten hätte ich eher in einem 800 Euro PC erwartet. Teilewert im Einkauf dürfte bei rund 500 Euro liegen. Angenommen der Zusammenbau und Funktionstest verschlingt zwei Arbeitsstunden @ brutto 100 Euro, dann sind wir bei 40% Marge. Da kann man wirklich jedem nur zum Selbstbau raten, welcher kein Hexenwerk ist.

Ein 1080p Rechner für nen Tausender muss auch 2019 nicht sein.


----------



## RX480 (10. Juni 2019)

Bei der Graka  0,00,-€ bzw 40,-€ sparen macht auch wenig Sinn. Die RX580 für 225,-€ ist bei Alternate zu teuer.(x)
Mit einem sparsamen Setting geht auch die billige AsRock 56-Blower aus dem Mindstar für 219,-€. (in Punkto Lautstärke)
(oder ne Pulse für 269,-€)

(x) Wer nur ne einfache RX580 braucht sollte sich in jedem Fall umhören: z. Bsp. für 148.-€
Asus AMD Radeon RX 580 OC Dual Grafikkarte 4GB GDDR5 2x HDMI/2xDP/DVI ++ Cyberport
Oder die 8Gb Powercolor bei MF für 169,90€:
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Dragon V2 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 580 | Mindfactory.de


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. Juli 2019)

Kommen demnächst neue PCs mit Ryzen 3000, Navi und Super?

Anderer Punkt wäre der i5 in einigen der PCs. Nur 6 threads zu haben scheint so langsam bei einigen Titeln an den minimalen FPS zu zehren. Ich würde da mal ein update auf 9700(K) oder Ryzen empfehlen, zumal Intel ja die Preise senken will.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Juli 2019)

Der alternate pc sollte nicht mehr als 700€ kosten, eher noch darunter. Ähnliche Komponenten gibts für unter 600€!


----------



## Snowhack (21. Juli 2019)

Ghostshield schrieb:


> Das netzteil ist mal unter aller sau... 400W?
> Das teil lauft schon am limit, da kann man gleich ein neues dazu kaufen



Nach dem meine Alter PC mit 7920X und einer RTX 280Ti gerade mal 450 Watt gebraucht hat (550Watt OC)  glaube ich das sicher nicht bei den Teilen


----------



## drstoecker (21. Juli 2019)

Die beiden Games gibts übrigens auch nicht mehr da die Aktion schon vorbei ist!


----------



## Leuenzahn (21. Juli 2019)

Nicht zu laut, zieht nicht viel Strom und läuft auf Full HD auch noch 1-2 Jahre gut.


----------



## IguanaGaming (10. Februar 2020)

Was rechtfertigen bitte fast 400€ Aufpreis zum Selbstbau ?

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de


----------



## XXTREME (11. Februar 2020)

Mittlerweile ist der Preis wirklich eine absolute Frechheit . Verstehe nicht warum der Rechner nicht längst "upgegradet" wurde. Ich meine Hallo....2020 und Ryzen 2 und RX 5600 und so . Hier ist definitiv Fremdschämen angesagt .


----------



## Sam_Bochum (16. Mai 2020)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist der Preis wirklich eine absolute Frechheit



Euer Threadleichenschänden ist ebenfalls ein Frechheit.


----------



## Buggi85 (16. Mai 2020)

Bessere Empfehlung gerade.
Der Gaming PC unter 1000€: 999er Edition PC | ALTERNATE


----------



## Mahoy (16. Mai 2020)

Buggi85 schrieb:


> Bessere Empfehlung gerade.
> Der Gaming PC unter 1000€: 999er Edition PC | ALTERNATE



Allerdings, für einen Rechner von der Stange ist das überraschend gut - sowohl preislich als auch von der Zusammenstellung.

Im Selbstbau würde man für diese Konfiguration nur rund 100 Euro sparen, und das ist kein zu hoher Aufpreis, wenn man Wert auf Gewährleistung legt oder gar kein Schrauber ist.


----------



## Schrotti (16. Mai 2020)

Ne Frechheit den alten Kram für 1000€ verkaufen zu wollen.

Die Kiste passt eher in die Region 750-800€.

Hier gibt es aktuelle Technik für 999€ -> Gamer PC Ryzen 5 3600 mit RTX2060Super


----------



## Mahoy (17. Mai 2020)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Ne Frechheit den alten Kram für 1000€ verkaufen zu wollen.
> Die Kiste passt eher in die Region 750-800€.
> 
> Hier gibt es aktuelle Technik für 999€ -> Gamer PC Ryzen 5 3600 mit RTX2060Super



Erst einmal ist die Technik gleichen Alters. Das Einzige, was beim von dir geposteten Angebot getan wurde ist, Netzteil und Gehäuse gegen Billigheimer auszutauschen, die SSD durch eine günstigere zu ersetzen und die Einsparung in eine stärkere Grafikkarte zu stecken. Ansonsten sind die Angebote identisch.

Über das Gehäuse aus Dosenblech kann man reden; da unterscheiden sich die individuellen Ansprüche und wenn die Einsparung zu einer besseren GPU verhilft, ist das keine dumme Sache. Auch bei der SSD kann man problemlos tiefer stapeln.
Aber ein 600W-Netzteil, das im Einzelhandel für 45 Euro verkauft wird? Absolut indiskutabel. Das ist das Erste, was rausfliegt und durch etwas Gescheites ersetzt werden muss.

Kurz, die RTX 2060 macht das Angebot klar attraktiver, aber um es vernünftig nutzen zu können, muss man noch zusätzlich Geld in die Hand nehmen und noch etwas Arbeit reinstecken. Und wenn an schon so weit ist, kann man ebenso gut beim Angebot von Alternate die GTX 1660 für gutes Geld verkaufen und auf den Erlös die Differenz zur RTX 2060 draufpacken. Das läuft von Aufwand und Kosten auf's Selbe hinaus.

Bei PCs von der Stange wird überall nur mit Wasser gekocht und geschenkt bekommt man nirgendwo etwas. Man muss schauen, mit welchen Einsparungen man am ehesten leben bzw. wo man effektiv nachbessern kann.


----------



## XXTREME (2. Juni 2020)

Mahoy.....ich schlage vor du schaust dir die beiden Angebote noch einmal genau an . Der PCGH-Budget-PC hier enthält alte Technik (Ryzen 5 2600 inkl. auslaufender RX580 z.B.). Der von Schrotti verlinkte basiert auf Ryzen 2 (Ryzen 5 3600) und einer modernen Grafikkarte Geforce RTX 2060S) für weniger Geld was den verlinkten PC um einiges performanter macht und das BILLIGER .


----------



## Mahoy (3. Juni 2020)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Mahoy.....ich schlage vor du schaust dir die beiden Angebote noch einmal genau an . Der PCGH-Budget-PC hier enthält alte Technik (Ryzen 5 2600 inkl. auslaufender RX580 z.B.). Der von Schrotti verlinkte basiert auf Ryzen 2 (Ryzen 5 3600) und einer modernen Grafikkarte Geforce RTX 2060S) für weniger Geld was den verlinkten PC um einiges performanter macht und das BILLIGER .



Ich fürchte, du bist auf dem Holzweg bzw. dem falschen Link gefolgt (bzw. hast den Kontext verpasst).
Bitte vergleiche die beiden Angebote noch einmal:

Der Gaming PC unter 1000€: 999er Edition PC | ALTERNATE
Gamer PC Ryzen 5 3600 mit RTX2060Super

Die Unterschiede sind exakt die von mir dargelegten.


----------



## XXTREME (31. August 2020)

Hab ich verglichen und es bleibt bei meiner Aussage. Es ist unverschämt was alternate/PCGH hier für einen Preis aufrufen .


----------



## fire2002de (31. August 2020)

Das ist doch die grafikarte wo die warmeleitpads gerne mal falsch liegen... Und sich das pcb verbiegt....  G12 kraken und 140er aio und die Karte läuft flüsterleise.


----------



## BastianDeLarge (31. August 2020)

August 2020 und ein Gespann aus 2600+580 wird für über 1000 € als Budget beworben...

Was für eine Frechheit und Abzocke.

Klar kann nicht jeder selber bauen aber das ist absolut nicht zu empfehlen.

Schon ein System mit einem 3600+ 1660 Super bekommt man ab 800€ fertig zusammengebaut.

Wenn "Budget Gaming PC" dann aber so:

Beispiel 1 für 869€:

Gaming PC | mad-gaming

Windows 10 64bit	
Cooler Master Masterbox NR400
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6 Kerne / 12Threads 3.6Ghz Basetakt / 4.2Ghz Boosttakt
KFA2 GeForce GTX 1660 Super
500GB SSD Crucial MX500 2.5"
16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3200 CL16
500Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 80+
Arctic Freezer 34 eSports
MSI B450M Pro-VDH Max

Beispiel 2 für 1049€:

Gaming PC | mad-gaming

Windows 10 64bit
be quiet! Pure Base 500 mit Seitenfenster (schwarz)
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6 Kerne /12 Threads, 3.6Ghz Basetakt /4.2Ghz Boosttakt
8GB Powercolor RX 5700 XT Red Dragon
500GB Crucial MX500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport  DDR4-3200 CL16 Dual Kit
500Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 80+Gold
Arctic Freezer 34 eSports
MSI B450 Gaming Plus MAX AM4


Dreist sowas heute auch nur irgendwie zu empfehlen oder als Budget zu bezeichnen.


----------



## BigBoymann (31. August 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, du bist auf dem Holzweg bzw. dem falschen Link gefolgt (bzw. hast den Kontext verpasst).
> Bitte vergleiche die beiden Angebote noch einmal:
> 
> Der Gaming PC unter 1000€: 999er Edition PC | ALTERNATE
> ...



Hab schon gesehen, dass es sich nicht um den im Artikel erwähnten geht, aber der PC von dubaro ist auch in meinen Augen um einiges performanter als der Alternate PC. Zum einen die deutlich bessere Grafikkarte, zum anderen NVME statt SATA SSD. Dafür "nur" den 3600 ohne X statt mit X, was sich aber in der Performance nur hinterm Komma auswirken sollte. Wenn mich einer fragt, dann den dubaro. 

Aber wenn man ehrlich ist

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Bestimmt nicht schlechter, aber 250 EUR billiger.


----------



## bushfeuer (31. August 2020)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Hab schon gesehen, dass es sich nicht um den im Artikel erwähnten geht, aber der PC von dubaro ist auch in meinen Augen um einiges performanter als der Alternate PC. Zum einen die deutlich bessere Grafikkarte, zum anderen NVME statt SATA SSD. Dafür "nur" den 3600 ohne X statt mit X, was sich aber in der Performance nur hinterm Komma auswirken sollte. Wenn mich einer fragt, dann den dubaro.
> 
> Aber wenn man ehrlich ist
> 
> ...



Da fehlen aber auch ein Netzteil und Windows 10... So gesehen relativiert sich zumindest der Preisunterschied dann noch etwas


----------



## BigBoymann (31. August 2020)

bushfeuer schrieb:


> Da fehlen aber auch ein Netzteil und Windows 10... So gesehen relativiert sich zumindest der Preisunterschied dann noch etwas



*******, Netzteil vergessen. Allerdings brauchen wir bei einem LC Power als Vergleichsnetzteil auch nur 30 EUR investieren, würde hier aber immer in Richtung beQuiet denken, wo man mit 450W bei gut 50 EUR liegt. Die Windows Lizenz bekommste bei Ebay für 5 EUR.


----------



## Gerry1984 (31. August 2020)

Das kann doch nicht war sein, hier wird ernsthaft jetzt im August 2020 ein Budget Gaming Rechner mit R5 2600 und RX 580 für 1.084€ (!) beworben. Kann doch nur ein Versehen sein dass das Ding hier nochmal hoch gerutscht ist


----------



## BxBender (31. August 2020)

Die ganzen Hater scheinen mal wieder zu vergessen, dass es sich um ein zusammengestelltes und verkauftes Produkt von PCGH handelt.
Einfach nur den billigsten Shop aussuchen und zeitnah die gerade aktuell günstigsten Preis-Leistungskracher herauspicken, alles ohne Zusammenbau und Prüfung auf Stabilität etc. kann jeder.
So dürfte jedem im Alternateshop aufgefallen sein, dass der 2600X sogar 15 Euro günstiger aist als der hier verkaufte 2600.
Das Problem ist aber, dass man solche fertig zusammengestellten Rechner einige Zeit vorher plant und vertraglich alles organisiert.
Schaut euch doch die "Gammelkisten" bei ALDI an.
Letztens noch den 9400 6 Kerner abverkauft, jetzt wollen die nach der offiziellen Ankündigung der 3080 noch ein System mit einer 2080 für schlappe 2600 Euro an den Mann bringen.
Wird auch jeder totreden.
Bei solchen Aktionen muss man auch mit berücksichtigen, dass man keine Tagesschnäppchen einkalkulieren darf, sondern man grundlegend mit relativen Normalpreisen arbeiten muss.
Die ganze Arbeit, die man damit hat, muss auch honoriert werden.
Und am Ende will PCGH so auch ein paar Prozente als Erlös daraus ziehen, um die Redakteure weiterhin für ihre Arbeit bezahlen zu können.
Das man dann am Ende sehr schnell 200 Euro über dem Superschnäppchen-PC landet, sollte jedem klar sein.
Dafür haben Käufer auch den Vorteil, sich um nichts kümmern zu müssen, aber trotzdem gegenüber den Grottenkisten aus den Lebensmittelmärkten ein besser abgestimmtes System zu bekommen.
Für Leute mit 2 linken Händen oder zu wenig Ahnung sind aber selbst 200  Euro Extrakosten sicher eine gute Alternative, denn wenn man da 4  Stunden Zeit investiert, keiune Garantie auf Stabilität etc. hat,  vielleicht noch BIOS etc. falsch einstellt und Leistung oder so  verpufft, dann ist das am Ende preislich gar nicht mal mehr so übel.
Natürlich finde ich es persönlich auch relativ schade, dass man für die etwa 1000 Euro es nicht geschafft hat, einen 3600 und eine 5500XT 8GB einzusetzen.
Das würde nochmal bis zu 20% CPU-Leistung und etwas Stromersparnis bringen, und das würde den PC auch wesentlich jünger und interessanter wirken lassen.
So denkt man leider, man bekommt den Ladenhüter der letzten oder vorletzten Generation, und damit kann auch Junior dann nicht bei seinem Kumpels sonderlich gut angeben.


----------



## BastianDeLarge (31. August 2020)

BxBender schrieb:


> Die ganzen Hater...



LoL wie verblendet kann man eigentlich sein, aber nun gut, der Name ist ja negativ bekannt.
Sehr viele Shops bieten dauerhaft Qualitativ hochwertige und getestete Fertig PC´s ohne OEM Gedöns an.
Kein Abverkauf von altem Mist, Kein Hokuspokus wie hier.

Das hier ist einfach nur Abzocke, man bekommt ja für das gleiche Geld die 2-Fache Gaming Leistung! DOPPELTE LEISTUNG!
Natürlich von seriösen Händlern, mit guten Komponenten.

Wir reden hier von einem Setup bestehend aus 2600+580 wo man überall für das gleiche Geld einen 3600+5700XT bzw. sogar 2070 Super bekommt.

3600X + 2070 Super für 1049€
Gamer PC Ryzen 5 3600X mit RTX2070Super

3600 + 5700XT für 999€
Gaming PC Ryzen 5 3600 mit RX5700XT
Ohne Worte.

3600 + 5700XT für 1049€
Gaming PC | mad-gaming

10600 + 2060 Super für 1049€
Gamer PC i5-10600 mit RTX2060Super

Bei so gravierenden Leistungsunterschieden zum gleichen Preis könnte den PCGH Mist auch der Papst geküsst haben.

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, oder Parteiisch ist kann man auch mal still sein.

Wer die PCGH Rechner wirklich verteidigt disqualifiziert sich total.
Wie gesagt wir reden hier nicht von kleinen Unterschieden wo man drüber weg sehen könnte, sondern von der 2-Fachen Gaming Leistung zum gleichen Preis.
Auch dieser Hersteller verdient damit Geld, im Endeffekt ist es ja sogar dumm noch jemanden (PCGH) in der Kette zu haben der auch etwas verdienen will.

Wie man sieht ist es richtig schlecht für den Kunden.

Aber jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf.


----------



## BxBender (31. August 2020)

BastianDeLarge schrieb:


> LoL wie verblendet kann man eigentlich sein, aber nun gut, der Name ist ja negativ bekannt.
> Sehr viele Shops bieten dauerhaft Qualitativ hochwertige und getestete Fertig PC´s ohne OEM Gedöns an.
> Kein Abverkauf von altem Mist, Kein Hokuspokus wie hier.
> 
> ...



"Hater" bezog sich auf die Kommentare, wo Wörter wie "Abzocke", "dreist" und unverschämt" gefallen sind, ohne sich überhaupt mit den Fakten beschäftigt zu haben. Für mich ist das "Hate-Speech".
Na wer wählt denn bitte schön andauernd Alternate zu einem der Top Shops des Jahres? Dann braucht man da jetzt auch nicht so mies drüber herziehen.
Ich selbst habe da auch erst 2 Artikel oder so günstig geschossen, weil die oft sonst teurer als z.B. Mindfactory sind.
Unsere Firma kauft da auch alle Artikel, selbst wenn die 10% teurer sind als anderswo.
Ihr wisst doch selber, dass Alternate bei PCGH Werbung macht und mit denen in Kooperation schon mehrere Jahre Gemeinschaftsprodukte im Shop anbietet.
Ich denke mal, PCGH ist es auch wichtig, dass ihr vernünftige Ware von einem vernünftigen Shop mit gutem Service bekommt, falls mal was kaputt gehen sollte.
Bei Mindfactory hatte ich damals schon einmal meine Probleme, kann sich natürlich geändert haben.
Für mich sind die beworbenen PCGH-PC's auch allesamt immer zu teuer, das habe ich nie abgestritten.
Und ich habe ja auch angemerkt, dass ich für den Preis zumindest eigentlich einen 3600er und ne 5500XT erwarten würde.
Aber es ist halt eine Sache, vor wie vielen Wochen man diesen PC vertraglich ausgehandelt hat.
Da können also jetzt schon wieder 100 Euro dazwischenliegen, Lieferengpässe von Produkten, die man hätte lieber haben wollen, etc..
Wenn man ganz nüchtern die Sache betrachtet, wurde von PCGH ein absolut ordentliches System zusammengebastelt, hochwertige und leise Komponenten, kein OEM und so.
Dann kommt da etwas Reserve drauf, falls die Preise steigen, oder man später Reste billig abverkaufen muss, Alternate will noch Geld für den Zusammenbau etc, PCGH möchte auch eine Kleinigkeit für die Arbeit. So kommen diese Preise zustande.
Was da fehlt, ist halt ein wenig die Endleistung bei der Grafikeinheit.
Durch  eine etwas andere Zusammenstellung und Zahlenspielerei wäre vielleicht  etwas besseres drin gewesen, wer weiß das schon, wie die Preise und  Verfügbarkeit von leisen Komponenten war?
Jedem steht es frei, sich selber ein System sogar von mehrere Shops selbst günstig zusammenzukaufen, zusammenzubasteln und den Kram dann irgendwie ans Laufen zu bekommen.
Das mache ich auch, ist auch teilweise wesentlich günstiger.
Aber man muss es können und auch wollen.
Wer nicht, kauft sich ein Fertigteil.
Und wenn man kein ekeliges Gamestar Bling Bling Kackgehäuseteil haben möchte, sondern schlicht und leise, dann nimmt man einen PCGH-Boliden und wird sicher glücklich.
Für die MSI Minikisten zahlt man 3 oder 4000(?) Euro, da hat PCGH auch gesagt, man könne das selber über 1000 Euro billiger selber basteln.
Ich gehe mit meinem Wagen zu einer VW-Vertragswerkstatt udn zahle mehr als in einer Gurkengarage.
Ich bekomme super Service, gehe da zu Fuß hin, ist schnell fertig, nie Probleme.
Die paar Extraeuro gönn ich mir, das ist besser so, als wenn mir mal ein Rad abfliegt, weil da wer fuscht, oder meine linken Hände Blödsinn gemacht haben.
Das weiß ich und ich zahle es.
Könnt ihr auch alle "haten", mir egal.
Es ist halt alles nur eine Sache der Sichtweise.
Für die meisten User hier im Forum ist es sicher besser, sich selber was zu basteln.
Die Rechner sind für die Leute, die sich kaum auskennen und Hilfe brauchen, udn ich denke, PCGH hat nicht absichtlich da irgendetwas schlechtes oder extra Teures konstruiert, nur um jemanden zu ärgern, so wie es hier aber vehement progagiert wird.
Über einzelne Komponenten könnte man sicherlich streiten, aber da hat eh jeder seine eigene einzig wahre Meinung zu.
Übrigens ist mit der Bezeichnung Budget-PC nicht ein vermeintlicher Schnäppchen-PC gemeint, das sind zwei grundlegend unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe.
Mit Budget ist gemeint, dass man es beim Zusammenbau auf eine ungefähre Summe von 1000 Euro abgesehen ahtte, falls jemand nicht mehr Geld als diese Runde Summe ausgeben möchte.
Wenn man im Gegensatz dazu einen Enthusiasten-PC zusammensetzt, geht es ja nicht um einen fixen Preis, sondern um die verbaute Extratechnik und Mehrleistung (zu stellenweise überteuerten Preisen), die ihn vom Rest abhebt.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte das jetzt eindeutig genug darlegen.
PCGH kann sich am besten selber dazu äußern, um somit alle Klarheiten zu beseitigen.


----------



## BastianDeLarge (31. August 2020)

BxBender schrieb:


> Mit Budget ist gemeint, dass man es beim Zusammenbau auf eine ungefähre Summe von 1000 Euro abgesehen ahtte, falls jemand nicht mehr Geld als diese Runde Summe ausgeben möchte.
> Wenn man im Gegensatz dazu einen Enthusiasten-PC zusammensetzt, geht es ja nicht um einen fixen Preis, sondern um die verbaute Extratechnik und Mehrleistung (zu stellenweise überteuerten Preisen), die ihn vom Rest abhebt.
> Ich hoffe, ich konnte das jetzt eindeutig genug darlegen.
> PCGH kann sich am besten selber dazu äußern, um somit alle Klarheiten zu beseitigen.



Gott schreibst du ein Gelumpe, was will sich PCGH da äußern? 
Die Komponenten sind bekannt, Sie wurden auch nicht heilig gesprochen. Die Systeme sind total überteuert und absolut nichts besonderes.
Des weiteren, wenn ich ein Produkt einer Reihe wie hier als Budget bezeichne dann ist dies als "günstige Variante" oder Einstieg etc. bekannt. 

In dieser Beziehung kenne ich diesen Begriff seit Jahrzehnten.
Ist auch im Handel absolut nichts seltenes.

Du schreibst riesen Texte aber verdammt viel Nonsens.

Sry, selten so viel Quatsch gelesen.

Ich bin raus aus dem Thema.


----------



## XXTREME (1. September 2020)

BxBender schrieb:


> Die ganzen Hater scheinen mal wieder zu vergessen, dass es sich um ein zusammengestelltes und verkauftes Produkt von PCGH handelt.
> Einfach nur den billigsten Shop aussuchen und zeitnah die gerade aktuell günstigsten Preis-Leistungskracher herauspicken, alles ohne Zusammenbau und Prüfung auf Stabilität etc. kann jeder.
> So dürfte jedem im Alternateshop aufgefallen sein, dass der 2600X sogar 15 Euro günstiger aist als der hier verkaufte 2600.
> Das Problem ist aber, dass man solche fertig zusammengestellten Rechner einige Zeit vorher plant und vertraglich alles organisiert.
> ...



Du bist wahrscheinlich auch ein Frauenversteher und ewig ja sager in einem .


----------



## bootzeit (20. September 2020)

Genau diesen "Budget" PC bau ich euch für rund 600€ .


----------



## Alabamaman (20. September 2020)

Euer System ist überholt für den Preis. Eine 570/580 Armor ist seit release vom Kühler her sehr schlecht betückt. Heute würde ich das Budget System für FHD in etwa sowas empfehlen https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22130578f8877b1625f4e77581157886eb46ff43e2a7a  verlang für dieses System 899€ mehr ist es nicht wert. https://www.dubaro.de/GAMING-PC/Gamer-PC-i5-10600-mit-RTX2070Super::3499.html you know? Und was ist besser 1000 Systeme zu verkaufen oder 10000? Euch fehlt jemand der kalkulieren kann.


----------

